# 729/2000 Breitling Skyland "Blacksteel" Ltd. Ed. was stolen in its way..



## beitau (Jul 29, 2006)

The *Breitling Skyland "Blacksteel" Ltd. Ed. *was stolen on it way from US to Hong Kong via USPS. And the "New owner", of the no. 729/2000 is a thief. :-| <|
Beware!!:rodekaart


----------

